# Wood study kit - wood samples but missing documentation



## jrschwit (Nov 12, 2008)

I recently acquired a nice box of 54 wood samples made by the Timber Engineering Company (now called TECO) that is called a wood study kit. It is missing any documentation, which should include a key providing identification of the 54 samples.

If anyone knows where I can get a copy of the documentation, I would be most grateful. I have contacted TECO, and although very willing to help, they are not optimistic that they can get a copy.

Picture attached.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not make a game of it ? Take pictures and we can ID them. I am pretty good at this game , best at native hardwoods but can take a fair stab at about anything.
This one is douglas fir


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew if Daren saw this thread he would figure it out. ;p


----------



## jrschwit (Nov 12, 2008)

Daren,
I don't doubt this group's ability to identify the woods. However, I doubt my ability to photograph the samples well enough to enable viewers to accurately identify them. 

Even when handling them, I am able to identify less than half of them. It's humbling.

My research to date indicates they were produced in the 50s but I don't know for how long. I found one for sale on ebay, item number 130267538880 and I'm asking the seller for a copy of the documentation.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Here you go:

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?threadID=2000556126&tstart=0&mod=1224271723976

bottom post in the thread. She's got one!


----------



## jacklamonica (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a complete set that Teco would love to have but I use it quite a bit. I can email a scan of the wood types list to you or mail it to you. The Guidebook is too long to copy.

Jack


----------



## jrschwit (Nov 12, 2008)

*I would appreciate a copy...*

Jack,
A copy of the sample list would be greatly appreciated. All my other sources for a copy have fallen through.

I have sent you a PM.

Jim


----------



## seanlindeman (May 13, 2018)

Do you have an email address I can email you at? I've scanned the booklet that the case came with as well as the list of woods inside for you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a very old thread. None of the members in this thread have been here in a couple years. Jrschwit hasn't been here since 2010.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> This is a very old thread. None of the members in this thread have been here in a couple years. Jrschwit hasn't been here since 2010.


That is too bad but maybe someone else can use the help.


----------



## jrschwit (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies. Since my last post, I acquired the correct documentation. Very useful kit. If I can help anyone, let me know.

Still active, but not so much on this site.

Thanks, Jim S


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I was just pleased to see a post from Daren Nelson. Miss him a lot.
johnep


----------



## Twimer (Sep 15, 2019)

If anyone is still on this post, I’d love to get a digital copy of the manual for this kit. We picked up a kit for woodworking class for youth and the manual would possibly help. Thanks!


----------



## jrschwit (Nov 12, 2008)

Twimer,
I have a good photocopy of the documentation and can send a set by mail. Sorry, no digital version.
Contact me at [email protected]
Jim


----------



## Donmessina (Mar 21, 2021)

seanlindeman said:


> Do you have an email address I can email you at? I've scanned the booklet that the case came with as well as the list of woods inside for you.


I too would love a copy as I have a set that also is missing the papers


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

due to the age of this thread, and the members are no longer active,
it is being closed to any further posting.
if you have questions or concerns regarding the topic,
please start your own thread for the most accurate assistance.


----------

